# Goose Decoys - Silo Question



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I am hoping to go Saturday to the draw, hope to see some of you guys there. You will know it is me if i get drawn #1, I will be the one dancing on the tables. I also am the one with the ******* trailer hauling my 3 or 4 dozen decoys, small flatbed with wooden slats on the sides.  All home made last weekend. I hope to have my 13 YO nephew with me again.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> I am hoping to go Saturday to the draw, hope to see some of you guys there. You will know it is me if i get drawn #1, I will be the one dancing on the tables. I also am the one with the ******* trailer hauling my 3 or 4 dozen decoys, small flatbed with wooden slats on the sides. All home made last weekend. I hope to have my 13 YO nephew with me again.


Hey, I just sent you an email. I started to make my own goose and duck sillies. Store-boughts are too $ to buy in quantity. Mine are factory cut blanks (same material) with double wire stands. You just paint them yourself. More affordable that way. 

Get back too me at : [email protected]


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> I am hoping to go Saturday to the draw, hope to see some of you guys there. You will know it is me if i get drawn #1, I will be the one dancing on the tables. I also am the one with the ******* trailer hauling my 3 or 4 dozen decoys, small flatbed with wooden slats on the sides. All home made last weekend. I hope to have my 13 YO nephew with me again.



I think it was me that you hunted next to the last time you were there. I remember an open, wood slotted trailer with a few decoys in it like you described. You were in 2R and we were in 2P....or you were in 2P and we were in 2O, cannot quite remember which day it was. If that was indeed you to bad I didnt know it, we could have teamed up and gotten some shooting for your nephew.


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought a relativley cheap way to add some would be Silos. Anyone ?[/QUOTE]I would buy REAL GEESE over Outlaw ones .They will hold up better I have 4dz. Real Geese & 2dz. Outlaws got them the same time .The Real Goose still look good Outlaws not so much.The Real Geese have wood stakes go in better.Which ever one you go with put a screw or pop rivet to hold it to the stake.Outlaws have a plastic stakes very blunt hard to get in you will have to use a punch most of the time & the Real Geese are made out of thicker stuff.And have a black under coat . Does not show wear so fast, On the Real Geese being made thicker you can push them in with out a punch most of the time I use them with 50 full & 24 shells i put the silos on the sides ,Making a U shape it works for me GOOD LUCK :gaga:


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

If you go to that website, mention that you switched to silo's as the paint fell off your GHG decoys before you even set the first one.
.In the field hell in the box they came in:yikes:


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Outlaw Decoys (Jim Cripe) went bankrupt.

IMO, couldn't have happened to a bigger JERK


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

How have things been at the farm lately?

I've been hiding on the 'Zoo chasing steelies. Today we had a coot swim by. I guess he missed the migration bus. Since you can't get them to take off, I swear they thumb a lift south.

I'm making some filler decoys out of Coroplast - kind of like the old Outlaw Jenny Vanes. Not going to be the greatest, but I''ll be able to slide them into the silly bag with the 3 dozen Jenny Vanes I have and have 7 dozen "upwind" decoys in a 12# bag. Two bags of flocked outlaws over the other shoulder, blind on the back, BPS and one hand and a pocket full of shells - I can both rally 'round the family and set a huge spread on a single trip into the field.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> ......and a pocket full of shells - I can both rally 'round the family....


LOL! Great song right there.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

what are a good brand of silo's to get, where to get them?
i've got a dz bigfoots but its hard enough to haul those out, i'd like to pickup 2 or3 dz silos to help out... the ones i saw in cabelas were like 120 bucks a dz...hard to believe that actually sell them like that. they must be making a killing! fullbody's require way more tooling, silo's gotta be cheap to make.. 

anyhow, wheres the best deals and if someone could pass along some of that placement how to's i could use the help, i really don't know much about setting dekes other than leave a landing zone downwind of your dekes.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

limige said:


> what are a good brand of silo's to get, where to get them?


Real Geese


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

limige said:


> what are a good brand of silo's to get, where to get them?
> i've got a dz bigfoots but its hard enough to haul those out, i'd like to pickup 2 or3 dz silos to help out... the ones i saw in cabelas were like 120 bucks a dz...hard to believe that actually sell them like that. they must be making a killing! fullbody's require way more tooling, silo's gotta be cheap to make..
> 
> anyhow, wheres the best deals and if someone could pass along some of that placement how to's i could use the help, i really don't know much about setting dekes other than leave a landing zone downwind of your dekes.


That why I started making my own. There too much money. Mine are factory cut blank goose and duck silo. I can be better reached at 
[email protected]


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Big Honkers said:


> I think it was me that you hunted next to the last time you were there. I remember an open, wood slotted trailer with a few decoys in it like you described. You were in 2R and we were in 2P....or you were in 2P and we were in 2O, cannot quite remember which day it was. If that was indeed you to bad I didnt know it, we could have teamed up and gotten some shooting for your nephew.


We were in Zone 2-N. The spread was in 2-O. I kind of made a mistake setting up in our zone, I set up pretty close to the end, without realizing it until daylight. I made up for it by never shooting or flaring birds that were swinging over the other spread. Just not the way I do things anyways. It has been a long time since I been to the farm, so I felt like a rookie all over again ! I tried to make it last weekend, just couldn't make it happen.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

we made ten dosen silos out of cardboard and used thick wire for the legs. saturated with paint and they are still going strong five years later.

best way to go is to make several different patterns of geese and cut out several layers carboard at once on a band say or with a sabersaw.

we got the wire from a guy who works at a spring manufacturer so that was a big savings there but there other ways to go for the legs.

you can get the cardboard from any box maker factory usually for cost.

makes a great summer project that a couple guys can whip out in day.

the wire runs up trough the top and back down(kinda like a big u shape) that way each slio has a handle on top and we just tie several dozen two gether at once for easy carry.


----------

